# Mal nen Computer Witz!



## maierchen (26 Apr. 2008)

Unlängst bei einem renommierten EDV-Hersteller.
Ein Kunde ruft beim technischen Dienst an, weil sein Rechner fehlerhaft ist.
Techniker: "Welches Problem tritt denn auf?"
Kunde: "Es kommt Rauch aus dem Netzteil meines Computers."
Techniker: "Dann, glaube ich, müssen wir gar nicht lange diskutieren. Sie brauchen ein neues Netzteil."
Kunde: "Nein, das glaube ich nicht."
Techniker: "Doch, doch. Da bin ich mir sicher."
Kunde: "Nein!! Ich muss nur die Startdateien neu konfigurieren."
Techniker: "Glauben Sie mir, das Netzteil ist kaputt und muss ersetzt werden."
Kunde: "Das kann nicht sein! Jemand hat mir gesagt, dass ich nur die Startdateien ändern muss, damit es wieder funktioniert. Und was ich von Ihnen möchte ist, dass Sie mir sagen, welches Kommando ich in die CONFIG.SYS einfügen muss!"
Zehn Minuten später hat sich der Kunde immer noch nicht überreden lassen und ist voll davon überzeugt, dass er recht hat.
Der Techniker ist frustriert und gibt auf!
Techniker: "Nun ja! Entschuldigen Sie bitte, aber normalerweise sagen wir unseren Kunden nicht, dass es einen undokumentierten DOS-Befehl gibt, mit dem Sie das Problem lösen können."
Kunde: "Aha, ich wusste es doch!"
Techniker: "Sie müssen nur das Kommande LOAD NOSMOKE.COM ans Ende Ihrer config.sysstellen. Geben Sie mir Bescheid, ob es funktioniert."
Weitere zehn Minuten später.
Kunde: "Es funktioniert nicht. Das Netzteil raucht immer noch."
Techniker: "Na ja, welche Version von DOS verwenden Sie?"
Kunde: "MS-DOS 6.22!"
Techniker: "Das ist genau Ihr Problem. Diese Version von DOS besitzt noch kein NOSMOKE.COM. Sie müssen bei Microsoft anrufen und dort nach einem Upgrade fragen. Geben Sie mir dann bitte Bescheid."
Eine Stunde später.
Kunde: "Ich brauche ein neues Netzteil."
Techniker: "Wie kommen Sie plötzlich darauf?"
Kunde: "Naja, ich habe bei Microsoft angerufen und denen gesagt, was Sie mir gesagt haben. Daraufhin haben sie mich nach der Marke und anderen Details des Netzteils gefragt."
Techniker: "Und was haben sie dann gesagt?"
Kunde: "Sie haben mir gesagt, dass mein Netzteil nicht kompatibel zu NOSMOKE.COM ist..."


----------



## floyd (26 Apr. 2008)

Super werd ich mal meinem Händler geben , der bekommt auch manchmal die seltsamsten Fragen gestellt:thx:


----------



## Tokko (26 Apr. 2008)

Ja die guten alten MS-DOS Zeiten....

:thx: maierchen.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------

